# renting without references



## Aussiebound2015 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi
We will be moving to regional Victoria (within 1hr drive to Melbourne) around easter 2015. 

We will need to rent for about 6 months (I just read somewhere that 6 months is the minimum for renting) before we can decide where to buy. Because we have been home owners in the UK for 8 years, we don't have any references that we can give to estate agents. I remember from years ago when I lived in OZ that references were necessary. 

What would you advise, and is it a problem not to have references?
Thanks


----------



## heester (Jun 17, 2014)

They do are quite fond of references in Australia. What can really help, is saying you pay will a few months rent up front. This got us a rental property real quick.


----------

